# viper 5901 help



## OneBadEquinox (Dec 16, 2013)

i have a viper 5901 installed the installer armed the passive arming i have locked keys in car twice now, how do I turn off the Passive arming


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

The unit is preprogrammed for active arming, why guys enable the passive, I will never know. There is a programming sequence to disable this feature, but Im not 100% on it. I know it has been discussed before, I would search back through old threads here and on the12volt.com, if nobody replies to you with the sequence. In the meantime, you could have an extra key cut and utilize the emergency override function or just carry the 2nd transmitter with you in your pocket.


----------

